# Which cell do you plan to purchase next?



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

This should be interesting.. 

Gary F. Huber
www.surgeworldwide.com


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I can't believe what I've seen for numbers on some of the newer batteries...incredible~

That being said...My "South-West Tour" Oval Series has locked 3300's in for the 2005 season and will take a "Wait and See" attitude toward the newer packs at the end of the year.

It won't suprise me w/ the rapid increase in NiMh technology that we may be upto 4100's by then.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I think that is a wise idea. With all the new cells coming out over the next couple months it could really seperate the haves and have-nots. I'm sticking with 3300s since I race at ROAR tracks.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So, what's the story with the EPIC 3800s? Right now, it appears as though they are discussing them only as a 'sport' pack... Which might lead me to beleive they really aren't up to real racing standards... but then maybe they just haven't gotten around to selling the good cells yet... 

The real question however is who is making these cells for EPIC? Will they have to be ROAR aproved as a totaly differnt cell then anything else on the market? or are they like just a re-labled GP cell or something like that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2005)

For the 2005 season ....3300 Next year...whatever ROAR approves. There's no point on getting anything that is not ROAR approved unless it's just for bashing around.


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

EPIC 3800's are IB3800's relabled.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Seems that teh 3300gp cells are drying up already ....I have heard that one of the buggest companies is not buying 3300gp anymore therefore the OEM markety is going to have to buy 3800 IB or TRINITY 3700gp or IB3800 ....

The sanctioning bodies will have to follow the markets and we should already be running 3800 max ........For now hold onto your 3300gp for stock and 19turn and let the market flatten out before we race MOD again ....

ROCKET


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

SMRocket has rasied a interesting point... With ROAR's current rules with regard to only aproving new batteries once a year... they potentialy have a situtation where the manufactures stop making the cells that are 'arpvoved' before new cells are actualy aproved... I supose this would just make racers have to get by with what ever remaining stock is left of the 'aproved' cells...

I too had heard that GP was ceasing production of the 3300 cells.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

If push comes to shove, GP will just reshrink the 3700's and call them 3300's. The 3300's have around 36-3700 mAh capacity now.

The 3300's are still in production but the price has been raised again. GP was the low price leader originally and now they are being undercut by IB.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I'm not so sure GP hasn't already put GP3300 lables on 3700 cells... (maybe some of the realitvely bad ones)... The last GP3300s I purchased cycled out at well over 3600mAh... the voltage wasn't that great, but they had ALOT of runtime.


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

Why not relabel. All ROAR really approves is the label anyways. I might be wrong though. Look at the EPIC 3300s, all they are are relabeled GPs. So all that means then is that everyone should hang on to their old 3300's, take the labels off and put them on your new 3700s. Unless ROAR and their affiliates start measuring the cells after every race, they'd never know. I agree that GP might be relabeling the 3700s with 3300 labels. The new batch of 3300s are just as good as 3700s. I don't know how the measurement and weights match though. I'm starting to think that ROAR is losing there control on the industry and might start to hurt the hobby. Alot of people that I've talked to in my area and throughout the region are feeling the same. We are starting to feel that ROAR should just leave us alone and let the racers make the decisions. Most tracks are doing this now and they are not having any problems or complaints doing so.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Batts if teched correctly should be done by weight.
So relabeling doesn't always work.


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Some of the new cells are actually lighter than the current ones. Weight doesn't always work because you can change the weight of the pack with bars and solder.

It's not like it's easy to tech batteries once you get a little more involved with it. ROAR made the current battery rule with us in mind and it's definately a step in the right direction but GP has completely circumvented the rules and completely changed the cell only keeping the shrink the same.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Maybe ROAR should add a blurb that states that there can be no price increase without re-aproval...  (only half joking)

GP really was just doing the smart thing... Why not continue to improve your cells yet keep them named the same? There seem to be no way to easily tech any internal changes to the cells, and as long as they don't tech the internal stuff, it's pretty simple to just keep improving the cell and keep calling it the same thing. It would seem that only the marketing department would ask for a new lable and as long as people ar buying your stuff with the old lable, there's not much need to change.


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

SMROCKET said:


> Seems that teh 3300gp cells are drying up already ....I have heard that one of the buggest companies is not buying 3300gp anymore therefore the OEM markety is going to have to buy 3800 IB or TRINITY 3700gp or IB3800 ....
> 
> The sanctioning bodies will have to follow the markets and we should already be running 3800 max ........For now hold onto your 3300gp for stock and 19turn and let the market flatten out before we race MOD again ....
> 
> ROCKET


This is not true. The GP3300 cell is not going anywhere right now, whoever told you that is incorrect. Also, there is very little chance any battery matcher is going to be forced to buy the IB3800 or "Trinity"  3700. Don't know why you mentioned Trinity in there, because they simply buy cells direct from GP, like many other companies.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

im sticking with 3300 till the rule change.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

can't wait for the 4900 to come out


----------



## c barsalow (Aug 15, 2002)

I'll hold out for the 4900's too!


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

GHUBER: I agree w/ the Rockets post...(may be the first time in history... )
I think what he was saying, (correct me if I'm wrong Steve) but two of the major importers of the GP3300 have stopped importing them, and have started to get behind the respective Intellect 3800 and the GP 3700. Therefore, if two of the major US importers aren't purchasing the GP3300 anymore, it will no longer be readily available to the smaller OEM matching companies that purchase their cells through the above mentioned importers. Even if the GP3300 is still available in China, it won't matter if no one is importing them.

For what it's worth...

Todd Putnam
Putnam Propulsion


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

Todd Putnam said:


> GHUBER: I agree w/ the Rockets post...(may be the first time in history... )
> I think what he was saying, (correct me if I'm wrong Steve) but two of the major importers of the GP3300 have stopped importing them, and have started to get behind the respective Intellect 3800 and the GP 3700. Therefore, if two of the major US importers aren't purchasing the GP3300 anymore, it will no longer be readily available to the smaller OEM matching companies that purchase their cells through the above mentioned importers. Even if the GP3300 is still available in China, it won't matter if no one is importing them.
> 
> For what it's worth...
> ...


I'm not sure if I am thinking of the same two companies you are referring to.  If I am correct, even if the well went dry with those two companies, I know quite a few companies that still will be importing the GP3300's directly from china and selling to OEM customers. Despite what many people think, there are more entry points for Gold Peak cells then most of the mainstream market knows..

In the end, I guess we'll just have to wait and see.. I for one would like to see GP3300's last until the end of the year, as it gives the normal racer time to get his funds ready to purchase new cells.. No abrupt changes.. Also, the voltages on the 3300's has been fantastic lately that to which neither the IB or 3700 cell can match at this point..

Just my .02 cents.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I know who one of the "big" importers is but not the other for sure. But I also know of 4 others that are importing them. That is the beauty of the GP cell, no one (or two) importers can dictate what is offered to the market. If a matcher was buying from one of these two, there is nothing stopping them from buying from any of the other 4.

What will be interesting is at the end of the year and what will happen with the oversize GP3700 cells (and maybe the IB3800 which I heard is/will be oversize). Will ROAR and IFMAR approve an oversize cell or will GP and IB be forced to shrink the size of their cell?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ghuber said:


> Also, the voltages on the 3300's has been fantastic lately that to which neither the IB or 3700 cell can match at this point..
> 
> Just my .02 cents.


I dis-agree with the volatage statement, The battery company i deal with and have dealt with for 13 years, someone who is reputable and honest numbers on cells and has won major races all over, has been getting some very killer voltage with the IB3600's anyways. i have 2 packs well into the 1.197 range, Now I was getting 3300's from him and they were around the 1.186 mark. so I definitley disagree on the voltage issue. the complany name is Powerpush, and yes he is also a sponser of hobbytalk. and he does all of his cell calculations like most companies as far as cut off and charge and discharge rates too.


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

hankster said:


> I know who one of the "big" importers is but not the other for sure. But I also know of 4 others that are importing them. That is the beauty of the GP cell, no one (or two) importers can dictate what is offered to the market. If a matcher was buying from one of these two, there is nothing stopping them from buying from any of the other 4.
> 
> What will be interesting is at the end of the year and what will happen with the oversize GP3700 cells (and maybe the IB3800 which I heard is/will be oversize). Will ROAR and IFMAR approve an oversize cell or will GP and IB be forced to shrink the size of their cell?


Hank, I agree. There are many sources of GP cells. As I understand it, the two we purchase from have no plans to stop importing 3300 cells..

I believe your statement about IB3800 is correct, I have some samples that were sent to me.. Never sized them but they do look bigger. Danny from SMC can confirm.

I think ROAR will approve a change in cell size dimension. A cell engineer explained to me it is getting harder and harder to pack enough electrolyte material into the standard size casing, thus the increased need of the dimensional size of the shell. I don't think there is any going back this time.. not with this capacity.


----------



## ghuber (Mar 1, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I dis-agree with the volatage statement, The battery company i deal with and have dealt with for 13 years, someone who is reputable and honest numbers on cells and has won major races all over, has been getting some very killer voltage with the IB3600's anyways. i have 2 packs well into the 1.197 range, Now I was getting 3300's from him and they were around the 1.186 mark. so I definitley disagree on the voltage issue. the complany name is Powerpush, and yes he is also a sponser of hobbytalk. and he does all of his cell calculations like most companies as far as cut off and charge and discharge rates too.


I have never seen numbers like that an IB3600. I'm not contesting that fact they may exist, but I doubt they exist in any significant quanitity, enough so to be sold to the general public. On the other hand, 1.18 GP's are plentiful right now.. A consumer could easily purchase them. 

In the end both the GP and IB cell have their perks.. IB has lower IR, GP you can deadshort.. It simply depends on what you want to go with.


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

ghuber said:


> I have never seen numbers like that an IB3600. I'm not contesting that fact they may exist, but I doubt they exist in any significant quanitity, enough so to be sold to the general public. On the other hand, 1.18 GP's are plentiful right now.. A consumer could easily purchase them.
> 
> In the end both the GP and IB cell have their perks.. IB has lower IR, GP you can deadshort.. It simply depends on what you want to go with.


very true, and i will agree the cells i have aquired are not your run of the mill ib3600, from what we have seen they are mostly 1.18 or lower. The ones i have though do nottend to drop off like what i have heard, but thta could be because the voltage is ridiculus already.


----------



## jerrit1 (Mar 24, 2002)

I think im just gonna wait for the IB9900 cells, they should be at about 1.999 volts by then too
My tyco is gonna SCREEM!


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Mr-Tamiya said:


> I dis-agree with the volatage statement, The battery company i deal with and have dealt with for 13 years, someone who is reputable and honest numbers on cells and has won major races all over, has been getting some very killer voltage with the IB3600's anyways. i have 2 packs well into the 1.197 range, Now I was getting 3300's from him and they were around the 1.186 mark. so I definitley disagree on the voltage issue. the complany name is Powerpush, and yes he is also a sponser of hobbytalk. and he does all of his cell calculations like most companies as far as cut off and charge and discharge rates too.


I have to dissagree wit you tony has a system that he designed himself and his numbers a high compared to whiplash and tonys ir are very low and they dont cycle out to be what the pack says to be form what i have seen? I own 2 packs and liked them at first but soon as i tryed whiplash cells i will not run any thing else but whiplash stuff. 
Just my 02..


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

bsracing8 said:


> I have to dissagree wit you tony has a system that he designed himself and his numbers a high compared to whiplash and tonys ir are very low and they dont cycle out to be what the pack says to be form what i have seen? I own 2 packs and liked them at first but soon as i tryed whiplash cells i will not run any thing else but whiplash stuff.
> Just my 02..


Thats fine, i have been with tony since 89/90 till now, and have been happy with there success for me and for the others that have used his batteries in national events and won. I trust the numbers on the cells from him, and a few other companies as well, I know alot about tonys process and its what he does that gives his cells such a low IR, Are they the best? In my opinion yes for stock racing. I will stack his up against anyones out there and tonys will out "punch" the competition.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

like i said b4 im stickin with my Whiplash 3300's for now. i just hope the 3700's or 3800's run as well for me as these do when its time to get new ones as rules change. is this the thread to ask how the new packs are testing out or not?  im curious

joe ivo


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

I got a chance to run some maxamps GP3700's over the weekend on a off-road track and have to say that I was impressed! I ran mod truck and my 1st qualifier I ran my 3300's and was pretty good but when I ran the GP3700's I could not believe and almost handle the truck. Cleared some jumps that the nitro cars were the only ones clearing them.

The batteries had some major punch and they were not even a high end matched pack. I prefer the GP cells over anything else anyways, but I have to say that I could definately tell the difference in the cells.

I plan on switching over to the 3700's since the track says it is up to the racers what they want to run except for a roar event.

www.maxamps.com

mc


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

GHUBER, Most of the OEM compnaies have been told that 3300 gp are going away ///////The largest importer of GP has now moved on to the IB cells.....I just go by what I have been told by the players in the battery business.....Mark my words the 3300 gp is going away sooner than later..

ROCKET


----------



## John Malin (Dec 10, 2004)

Thats funny.... I keep getting orders for Oem 3300's every month and they keep getting bigger. Like someone else said there are more than 2 entry points into the US market for Gp cells. We happen to be one of them. While I will say that some large matching companies are looking ionto the Ib cells it is not a done deal that these are going to be the end all cells of the very near future. There is still a gun fight on main street yet to happen with cells in general to see which will become the "IT" cell. As for Tony's numbers they are just that....Tony's numbers. I am not saying they are right or wrong just different than what most people are used to. If Powerpush is your brand and you are ok with that then so be it. Others may disagree with your choice but that doesnt make them right or wrong. If they work for you and you are happy then keep with it.


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks for th info , After talking with the largest matcher in the USA , they are not going to do 3300 anylonger ...I am happy to hear that you have a source for 3300 ....Great cells and all recers have loved these cells for 4-5 years now


----------



## John Malin (Dec 10, 2004)

Who do you think the largest matcher is????? I am curious. I think you might be surprised to see who will still be matching 3300 in a month or two.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...it really SUCKS that we have to go through all this SAME Battery BS every two years...

The FUNNY thing is always "This BATTERY won't be AVAILABLE, and you will be FORCED to buy the NEW cell"

Yet, you walk into ANY hobby store and they have surpluses of these old JUNK lower number cells they can't GIVE a WAY~

...and people wonder WHY HOBBY STORES don't like Racers.

YOU want 3300's to be available? KEEP BUYING THEM

If you let the MATCHERS dictate what they are going to sell you...THEY WIN, YOU LOSE.

YOU are the customer, TELL THEM WHAT YOU want...

Now at the same time...RACERS are RACERS and if there is a NEW Faster/Better/Stronger product...you can bet the FARM they will THINK they have to have it...or the world will end and they won't WIN some TROPHY Race. (Come on guys...if the playing field is LEVEL, the BEST racer wins....it doesn't matter WHICH Brand or size battery)


----------



## mbeach2k (Sep 14, 2004)

lipo and brushless, can you say 10 minute race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tempest2000 (Nov 25, 2002)

actually speaking from experience... 

Its the racers that determine what matchers match, not the other way around. It would be much easier to carry 1 brand or type of cell than 2 or 3 and then the matchers wouldn't get stuck with whatever won't sell. Same situation as the hobby shops. 

like you said... let the racers determine what we sell, but you already know that answer... whatever is NEW and the BEST numbers same story different day LOL


----------

